# Happy one day late Halloween!



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Here's some photos of Snowball enjoying her own pumpkin that was made from my boyfriend, toothpicks for the quills. :lol:
Snowball is still getting use to be around us, sometime she is not so calmed, with quills half out and half in, if she is alone with me, her quills are down but sometimes when I touch her, she will click and do the half quill phase. She's getting there!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: That grump face in the last picture is just too perfect and precious. She's adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's a grumpkin! :lol:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow...now I want to stick my hedgehog in the pumpkin that i carved.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is so cute. Did she annoint over the pumpkin?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job on the pumpkin


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> :lol: That grump face in the last picture is just too perfect and precious. She's adorable!


You took the words right out of my mouth! :lol:


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Nancy said:


> She is so cute. Did she annoint over the pumpkin?


I think she did, she didn't really wanted to come out of the pumpkin. :lol: 
But after she had a lil snooze on my lap, she came out and decided to rip one of my work paper out of my hand and started chewing on it. :shock: I have to tell work to replace it because hmm.. and explain that a hedgehog decided to eat it. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

MoonbeamHH said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > She is so cute. Did she annoint over the pumpkin?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Definitely a more original excuse than "My dog ate my homework (or work)"!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> MoonbeamHH said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


Yes!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> MoonbeamHH said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


I admit I thought this was rather silly until I was doing some homework with my hedgie in my lap... all of a sudden there was ruffling and my hedgie grabbed the corner of my paper. 

I can totally relate now!


----------

